# physical symptoms



## moslimwomen (Nov 2, 2015)

Any body has physical symptoms during recovery 
something like defference feeling between left part and right part of the body
oe dezziness 
please help


----------



## moslimwomen (Nov 2, 2015)

Any help


----------



## montrealcanadiens1996 (Sep 18, 2015)

I do feel a difference between my right and left side. One side is number. However, I am no where near recovery. I'm sure what you're feeling is your body getting acclimated to the intensification of your reality. This could explain the dizziness. You might feel different, but at least it is because you are changing for the better. View it as a positive.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I have physical symptoms including spaciness, leg weakness, fatigue, and feeling like my body is just weak and limp in general. This has been going on for 18 months now, and the docs can't find a single thing wrong with me. On the surface, they sound like pretty classic anxiety symptoms, but I'm not convinced they can persist for this long. From what I understand, things like weak legs are more of a transient issue when a person feels anxious in the moment. So I don't know. I've got these issues on top of the typical DP-related brain fog, so I feel pretty fucked at the moment. I look and seem fine on the surface, and can function more or less perfectly, so my environment tends to downplay it as they don't notice anything, but it's all greatly affected my quality of life.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

If this is all you guys have for physical symptoms then consider yourself blessed.


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

Well I'm not really recovered, but when going through DR I get this physical symptom where my legs feel like jello. For instance walking down stairs can be very difficult for me and I feel like I'm going to fall down the stairs because my legs aren't working properly. Very scary. And annoying.


----------

